# Northern Lights



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

FYI for my fellow Michiganders - the Northern Lights are putting on a show tonight.







If the sky is clear in your area, go outside and take a look. My dog and I watched the show for several minutes, saw a couple meteors too!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> FYI for my fellow Michiganders - the Northern Lights are putting on a show tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!

PLEEEEZ! Go back outside and watch them for ME!!! I've always wanted to see them. 
For now, I'll settle for watching them vicariously through another Outbacker.....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> FYI for my fellow Michiganders - the Northern Lights are putting on a show tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!

PLEEEEZ! Go back outside and watch them for ME!!! I've always wanted to see them. 
For now, I'll settle for watching them vicariously through another Outbacker.....
[/quote]

Ahhhh, that's why I just had to go outside for one more look before calling it a night - had to take a look just for Wolfie!







Just picture shimmering curtains and clouds of green light across the sky, interspersed with rays of light beaming upward - it was wonderful.







Hope you enjoyed the show Judi.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> FYI for my fellow Michiganders - the Northern Lights are putting on a show tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!

PLEEEEZ! Go back outside and watch them for ME!!! I've always wanted to see them. 
For now, I'll settle for watching them vicariously through another Outbacker.....
[/quote]

Ahhhh, that's why I just had to go outside for one more look before calling it a night - had to take a look just for Wolfie!







Just picture shimmering curtains and clouds of green light across the sky, interspersed with rays of light beaming upward - it was wonderful.







Hope you enjoyed the show Judi.








[/quote]
Sightings of the Northern Lights are often reported in NH...and, like a kid at Christmas trying to spot the Big Man, I watch diligently - EVERY TIME! But, alas, have never seen them. Even last night - I went out in the field (VERY  dark world out there at 11PM) and watched and waited <Maybe if I THINK real hard.....> Nope. No luck.

But I also have a VERY vivid imagination and have spent enough time (1) in Michigan and/or (2) staring at photos of the Arouras to have "seen" them last night. THANKS! They were fabulous!!!









some day ......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> FYI for my fellow Michiganders - the Northern Lights are putting on a show tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!

PLEEEEZ! Go back outside and watch them for ME!!! I've always wanted to see them. 
For now, I'll settle for watching them vicariously through another Outbacker.....
[/quote]

Ahhhh, that's why I just had to go outside for one more look before calling it a night - had to take a look just for Wolfie!







Just picture shimmering curtains and clouds of green light across the sky, interspersed with rays of light beaming upward - it was wonderful.







Hope you enjoyed the show Judi.








[/quote]
Sightings of the Northern Lights are often reported in NH...and, like a kid at Christmas trying to spot the Big Man, I watch diligently - EVERY TIME! But, alas, have never seen them. Even last night - I went out in the field (VERY  dark world out there at 11PM) and watched and waited <Maybe if I THINK real hard.....> Nope. No luck.

But I also have a VERY vivid imagination and have spent enough time (1) in Michigan and/or (2) staring at photos of the Arouras to have "seen" them last night. THANKS! They were fabulous!!!









some day ......
[/quote]
Hurry! someone get Verstelle to Michigan to take pix for the forum!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Hurry! someone get Verstelle to Michigan to take pix for the forum!


Not only is Rob (z-family) there ... but he's also the Graphics Wizard ...

Rob? Are you out there? 
Heeeelllllloooooo?
<Tap. Tap. Tap>
Is this thing working?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I had read about a major Solar storm erupting yesterday, aimed squarely at the Earth. All the experts were predicting - depending on the polarity of the 'winds' - quite a show. Sounds like they called this one!









I too, have always wanted to see, but have yet to experience, the Northern lights. One of these days...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We were watching the northern lights, driving home from work at 5:30 pm last night. They were beautiful!! Sun set is at about 4, the 'lights' 2-3 times a week. It's rough but we deal.....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Hurry! someone get Verstelle to Michigan to take pix for the forum!


Not only is Rob (z-family) there ... but he's also the Graphics Wizard ...

Rob? Are you out there? 
Heeeelllllloooooo?
<Tap. Tap. Tap>
Is this thing working?
[/quote]

I didn't get any pictures myself (kicking self now







), but here's a link to a picture from the local TV station's website. The conditions were supposed to be right for another display tonight, but no such luck so far.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We get some nice show's in area this time of year as well. Hard to say if it's happened yet. Feels like the sky has been gray since August!!!!

Wayne


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's a place to go for the Aurora Forecast (click here).

Ed


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Never have seen the Northern Lights but hope to someday

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I saw a nice display of then when I was bear hunting in Maine 2 years ago.

I thought they were light reflections from a town or city in Canada, since we were so close to the border.

The guide told me they were the Northern Lights.....quite impressive!!!

Steve


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

For us, the "northern lights" are Kansas City.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> FYI for my fellow Michiganders - the Northern Lights are putting on a show tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!

PLEEEEZ! Go back outside and watch them for ME!!! I've always wanted to see them. 
For now, I'll settle for watching them vicariously through another Outbacker.....
[/quote]

Ahhhh, that's why I just had to go outside for one more look before calling it a night - had to take a look just for Wolfie!







Just picture shimmering curtains and clouds of green light across the sky, interspersed with rays of light beaming upward - it was wonderful.







Hope you enjoyed the show Judi.








[/quote]
Sightings of the Northern Lights are often reported in NH...and, like a kid at Christmas trying to spot the Big Man, I watch diligently - EVERY TIME! But, alas, have never seen them. Even last night - I went out in the field (VERY  dark world out there at 11PM) and watched and waited <Maybe if I THINK real hard.....> Nope. No luck.

But I also have a VERY vivid imagination and have spent enough time (1) in Michigan and/or (2) staring at photos of the Arouras to have "seen" them last night. THANKS! They were fabulous!!!









some day ......
[/quote]
Hurry! someone get Verstelle to Michigan to take pix for the forum!
[/quote]

I would sure love to go to Michigan, have family there but I don't know If taking a Arouras picture is the same as astronomy pictures. I did get a front row seat one night, I was on the flightline at Eielson AFB Alaska. and the Aroura went right over our head several times, was so cool.


----------

